# [solved] NTPD: "nfound=-1, error: Interrupted system call"

## -azuresky-

moin,

ich habe seit einigen tagen ntp installiert:

```

gurke log # eix -e ntp

* net-misc/ntp

     Available versions:  4.1.2 4.2.0-r2 4.2.0.20060224 4.2.0.20040617-r3 4.2.0.20050303-r1

     Installed:           4.2.0.20060224

Found 1 matches

```

weil ich meine system-logs einrichten wollte, hab ich ein wenig in der ntpd.conf gespielt.

mich hatte sowieso gewundert daß von ntpd gar nix in /var/log/messages landet.

jetzt sieht's gerade so bei mir aus:

```

gurke log # cat /etc/conf.d/ntpd | grep -v "^#"

NTPD_OPTS="-D 3 -l /var/log/ntp.log"

```

```

gurke log # cat /etc/ntp.conf | grep -v "^#"

server ptbtime2.ptb.de

driftfile /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

```

einmaliges syncronisieren per ntpd-client funktioniert,

ntpd selbst jedoch gibt folgendes aus:

```

gurke log # ntpd -D 3

Debug1: 3 -> 3 = 3

ntpd 4.2.0a@1.1199-r Wed May 24 02:42:09 CEST 2006 (1)

Debug1: 3 -> 3 = 3

addto_syslog: ntpd 4.2.0a@1.1199-r Wed May 24 02:42:09 CEST 2006 (1)

addto_syslog: set_process_priority: Leave priority alone: priority_done is <2>

addto_syslog: precision = 1.000 usec

create_sockets(123)

addto_syslog: no IPv6 interfaces found

address_okay: listen Virtual: 1, IF name: lo, Up Flag: 1

address_okay: listen Virtual: 1, IF name: wlan0, Up Flag: 1

bind() fd 4, family 2, port 123, addr 0.0.0.0, flags=8

flags for fd 4: 04002

addto_syslog: Listening on interface wildcard, 0.0.0.0#123

bind() fd 5, family 2, port 123, addr 127.0.0.1, flags=0

flags for fd 5: 04002

addto_syslog: Listening on interface lo, 127.0.0.1#123

bind() fd 6, family 2, port 123, addr 192.168.178.4, flags=8

flags for fd 6: 04002

addto_syslog: Listening on interface wlan0, 192.168.178.4#123

create_sockets: ninterfaces=3

interface 0:  fd=4,  bfd=-1,  name=wildcard,  flags=0x8,  scope=0

              sin=0.0.0.0  bcast=0.0.0.0,  mask=255.255.255.255

interface 1:  fd=5,  bfd=-1,  name=lo,  flags=0x5,  scope=0

              sin=127.0.0.1  mask=255.0.0.0

interface 2:  fd=6,  bfd=-1,  name=wlan0,  flags=0x9,  scope=0

              sin=192.168.178.4  bcast=192.168.178.255,  mask=255.255.255.0

init_io: maxactivefd 6

local_clock: time 0 clock 0.000000 offset 0.000000 freq 0.000 state 0

Debug2: 3 -> 3 = 3

getnetnum given ptbtime2.ptb.de, got 192.53.103.104

key_expire: at 0

peer_clear: at 0 assoc ID 5780 refid INIT

newpeer: 192.168.178.4->192.53.103.104 mode 3 vers 4 poll 6 10 flags 0x1 0x1 ttl 0 key 00000000

authtrust: keyid 0000ffff life 1

report_event: system event 'event_restart' (0x01) status 'sync_alarm, sync_unspec, 1 event, event_unspec' (0xc010)

addto_syslog: select(): nfound=-1, error: Interrupted system call

        MCAST   *****sendpkt(fd=6 dst=192.53.103.104, src=192.168.178.4, ttl=0, len=48)

transmit: at 1 192.168.178.4->192.53.103.104 mode 3

poll_update: at 1 192.53.103.104 flags 0001 poll 6 burst 0 last 1 next 65

auth_agekeys: at 1 keys 1 expired 0

timer: refresh ts 0

input_handler: if=2 fd=6 length 48 from c0356768 192.53.103.104

receive: at 1 192.168.178.4<-192.53.103.104 restrict 000

receive: at 1 192.168.178.4<-192.53.103.104 mode 4 code 1

peer 192.53.103.104 event 'event_reach' (0x84) status 'unreach, conf, 1 event, event_reach' (0x8014)

poll_update: at 1 192.53.103.104 flags 0001 poll 6 burst 0 last 1 next 64

clock_filter: popcorn 1.483732 0.000015

addto_syslog: select(): nfound=-1, error: Interrupted system call

addto_syslog: select(): nfound=-1, error: Interrupted system call

addto_syslog: select(): nfound=-1, error: Interrupted system call

addto_syslog: select(): nfound=-1, error: Interrupted system call

addto_syslog: ntpd exiting on signal 2

```

,was ich dann per ^C abgrebrochen habe.

ursprünglich hatte ich die aktuellste nicht ~x86 version und hab auch mit den USE-flags ein wenig rumprobiert.

restrictions hatte ich auch schon in der /etc/ntpd.conf:

```

restrict default ignore

restrict ptbtime2.ptb.de kod nomodify notrap nopeer noquery

restrict 127.0.0.1

```

alles, was ich bisher gemacht habe, führte zum obigen ergebnis   :Evil or Very Mad: 

speziell zu diesem problem hab ich nicht viel gefunden, obwohl ich schon ziemlich lange daran sitze.

nur diesen Thread, der mit dem verweis auf einen kleinen how-to beitrag in einem anderen forum-thread wohl gelöst werden konnte.

in dem beitrag ging es um restrictions - hat mich in meinem fall aber noch nicht zur lösung geführt.

späßchen, wie /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift oder /etc/adjtime löschen, hab ich auch schon durch.

tjo, was man aufeinmal so mitkriegt, wenn man sich denn mal um seine logs kümmert ...    :Wink: 

danke für jeden hinweis, gruß, tomsky!

PS: mit eingeschaltetem debuging in der /etc/conf.d/ntpd, wie oben angegeben, startet "/etc/init.d/ntpd start" im vordergrund.

is ja auch eher suboptimal   :Confused:   (deshalb starte ich den zur zeit immer manuell)

[edit 24.May 2006 13:15]

die konfigurationsdatei heißt bei mir auch "/etc/ntp.conf" und nicht "/etc/ntpd.conf"

[/edit]

----------

## Marlo

Hi -azuresky-,

hast du die /etc/init.d/ntpd geändert? Oder warum ist es bei dir eine /etc/ntpd.conf ?

Bei mir ist es eine /etc/ntp.conf.

Und sollte in der /etc/conf.d/ntpd nicht auch sowas drinn sein?

```
NTPD_OPTS="-u ntp:ntp" 
```

zeig doch mal das Ergebnis von:

```
 ntpq -c peer -c as -c rl
```

Ma

----------

## -azuresky-

hi Marlo,

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hast du die /etc/init.d/ntpd geändert? Oder warum ist es bei dir eine /etc/ntpd.conf ?
> 
> Bei mir ist es eine /etc/ntp.conf.
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:  ist es bei mir auch, hatte nur bei allen anderen schnipseln den erzeugenden aufruf mitgegeben,

nur an dieser stelle vergessen und dann falsch nachgetragen  :Embarassed: 

werde meinen ersten beitrag nochmal editieren,

(nachdem ich vorhin schon "seid" durch "seit" ersetzen mußte - aargh! peinlich!)

na denn...

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und sollte in der /etc/conf.d/ntpd nicht auch sowas drinn sein?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

das hatte ich auch zu anfang drin. läßt ja ntp unter anderem user:gruppe laufen.

sowohl der user ntp, als auch die gruppe ntp existieren, nur, daß der user nicht in der /etc/group eingetragen war.

nachdem dann noch mit dem USE-flag "nodroproot" gespielt hatte, habe ich das "-u ntp:ntp" erstmal weggelassen.

ntpd soll ruhig als root laufen, wenn ich damit das problem einkreisen kann.

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zeig doch mal das Ergebnis von:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

gurke tomsky # ntpq -c peer -c as -c rl

     remote           refid      st t when poll reach   delay   offset  jitter

==============================================================================

 ptbtime2.ptb.de .PPS.            1 u    2   64    1  987.100  -2267.8   0.001

ind assID status  conf reach auth condition  last_event cnt

===========================================================

  1  1428  9014   yes   yes  none    reject   reachable  1

assID=0 status=c011 sync_alarm, sync_unspec, 1 event, event_restart,

version="ntpd 4.2.0a@1.1199-r Wed May 24 02:42:09 CEST 2006 (1)"?,

processor="i686", system="Linux/2.6.16-gentoo-r7", leap=11, stratum=16,

precision=-20, rootdelay=0.000, rootdispersion=0.060, peer=0,

refid=INIT, reftime=00000000.00000000  Thu, Feb  7 2036  7:28:16.000,

poll=6, clock=0xc81eb7f0.5d1aeb3d, state=0, offset=0.000,

frequency=0.000, noise=0.001, jitter=0.001, stability=0.000

```

das werd ich mir jetzt auch mal in ruhe ansehen. hab noch keine ahnung davon.

...achso: die ptb-server kann ich vom rechner hier aus anpingen.

der rechner hier, ist nicht der, denn ich in der signatur angegeben hatte, wenn doch auch ein athlon(@700Mhz).

gestern habe ich noch generic rtc-support in den kernel aufgenommen. war mir beim suchen irgendwo aufgetaucht.

danke marlo!

tomsky

----------

## Marlo

Ja der ntpd hat keine Verbindung zum timeserver, sonst würde vor ptbtime2.ptb.de ein * stehen.

Versuch es mal damit:

```

############################################################

# Anfang /etc/ntp.conf  nur Server 

############################################################

# Name of the servers ntpd should sync with

# Please respect the access policy as stated by the responsible person.

#server         ntp.example.tld         iburst

# Ich nehme Zeitserver der Physikalisch-Technische Bundesanstalt, ttp://www.ptb.de/de/zeit/uhrzeit.html , Braunschweig

# Auch gleich zwei, weil mal einer ausfallen kann.

server           ntp1.ptb.de

server           ntp2.ptb.de

# Zugriff durch NTP-Server gestatten

restrict ntp1.ptb.de

restrict ntp2.ptb.de

# you should not need to modify the following paths

# Ich nutze das ntp driftfile 

logfile         /var/log/ntpd.log

driftfile       /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

#Ich stelle die ungefähre drift meiner box ein.

broadcastdelay 0.008

# Meinem Rechner Zugriff gewähren

#restrict default notrust nomodify

restrict 127.0.0.1

# Meinen Netzrechnern Zugriff gewähren, aber sie dürfen nichts ändern

restrict 192.168.0.2 mask 255.255.255.0 notrust nomodify notrap

# allen anderen Rechnern Zugriff verwehren

restrict default notrust nomodify nopeer

############################################################

# Ende /etc/ntp.conf

############################################################

```

```

############################################################

#Anfang /etc/conf.d/ntpd

############################################################

#

NTPD_OPTS="-u ntp:ntp"

#

############################################################

# Ende /etc/conf.d/ntpd

##########################################################

```

Zum einstellen der Zeit verwendet man:

```

ntpdate ntp1.ptb.de

ntpdate ntp2.ptb.de

```

Danach erst:

```

rc-update add ntpd default

/etc/init.d/ntpd start

```

und zum testen, ob alles geht:

```

ntpq -p  #und/oder

ntpdc -p

```

Beispiel für alles OK: 

```

ntpq -p

     remote           refid      st t when poll reach   delay   offset  jitter

==============================================================================

 ntp1.ptb.de     .PTB.            1 u  293  512   37  104.138  -295.23 2409.40

 ntp2.ptb.de     .PTB.            1 u  295  512   37  692.078  -584.47 793.515

```

Vollen Status erhält man mit 

ntpq -c peer -c as -c rl 

```

     remote           refid      st t when poll reach   delay   offset  jitter

==============================================================================

*ptbtime1.ptb.de .PTB.            1 u  107  256  377   86.629    1.219   6.774

+ptbtime2.ptb.de .PPS.            1 u   52  512  377   81.760   -2.389   6.771

ind assID status  conf reach auth condition  last_event cnt

===========================================================

  1 41036  9624   yes   yes  none  sys.peer   reachable  2

  2 41037  9424   yes   yes  none  candidat   reachable  2

assID=0 status=0664 leap_none, sync_ntp, 6 events, event_peer/strat_chg,

version="ntpd 4.2.0a@1.1190-r Di Apr 18 15:41:29 CEST 2006 (1)"?,

processor="i686", system="Linux/2.6.16-gentoo-r7-md6-Axp", leap=00,

stratum=2, precision=-18, rootdelay=86.629, rootdispersion=25.534,

peer=41036, refid=192.53.103.107,

reftime=c81ec4a0.b6d490e6  Wed, May 24 2006 13:40:16.714, poll=9,

clock=0xc81ec60d.d7fd0d06, state=4, offset=-0.556, frequency=-50.461,

noise=677.008, jitter=7.807, stability=21.605

```

Und ins logfile schauen oder zur originalen Zeit .

mfg

Ma

----------

## -azuresky-

ich hab grad ziemlich viel anderen kram zu tun, deshalb nur eine kurze status-meldung,

ohne selber jetzt viel weitergesucht zu haben:

```

gurke tomsky # cat /etc/ntp.conf

#/etc/ntp.conf:

#logfile /var/log/ntp.log

server ptbtime1.ptb.de

server ptbtime2.ptb.de

driftfile       /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

broadcastdelay  0.008

#restrict default ignore

restrict default notrust nomodify nopeer #(Marlo)

restrict 127.0.0.1

restrict ptbtime1.ptb.de

restrict ptbtime2.ptb.de

#restrict 192.168.178.0 mask 255.255.255.0 nomodify nopeer notrap

#restrict 192.168.178.0 mask 255.255.255.0 notrust nomodify notrap #(Marlo)

#end: /etc/ntp.conf

```

(ntp1.ptb.de == ptbtime1.ptb.de, ntp2.ptb.de == ptbtime2.ptb.de, hatte aber auch schon die anderen drin)

```

gurke tomsky # ntpdate -d ptbtime1.ptb.de

24 May 15:40:11 ntpdate[7253]: ntpdate 4.2.0a@1.1199-r Wed May 24 02:42:10 CEST 2006 (1)

Looking for host ptbtime1.ptb.de and service ntp

host found : ptbtime1.ptb.de

transmit(192.53.103.103)

receive(192.53.103.103)

transmit(192.53.103.103)

receive(192.53.103.103)

transmit(192.53.103.103)

transmit(192.53.103.107)

receive(192.53.103.107)

transmit(192.53.103.107)

receive(192.53.103.103)

transmit(192.53.103.103)

receive(192.53.103.107)

transmit(192.53.103.107)

receive(192.53.103.103)

transmit(192.53.103.103)

receive(192.53.103.107)

transmit(192.53.103.107)

receive(192.53.103.107)

transmit(192.53.103.107)

server 192.53.103.103, port 123

stratum 1, precision -18, leap 00, trust 000

refid [PTB], delay 0.07727, dispersion 0.03154

transmitted 4, in filter 4

reference time:    c81ee082.09ba24b1  Wed, May 24 2006 15:39:14.037

originate timestamp: c81ee0bc.7de9ead2  Wed, May 24 2006 15:40:12.491

transmit timestamp:  c81ee0bc.5f129025  Wed, May 24 2006 15:40:12.371

filter delay:  0.12831  0.07727  0.24829  0.14638

         0.00000  0.00000  0.00000  0.00000

filter offset: 0.050836 0.025829 0.110447 0.059731

         0.000000 0.000000 0.000000 0.000000

delay 0.07727, dispersion 0.03154

offset 0.025829

server 192.53.103.107, port 123

stratum 1, precision -18, leap 00, trust 000

refid [PTB], delay 0.06598, dispersion 0.01945

transmitted 4, in filter 4

reference time:    c81ee0a5.d995028a  Wed, May 24 2006 15:39:49.849

originate timestamp: c81ee0bc.933dbae6  Wed, May 24 2006 15:40:12.575

transmit timestamp:  c81ee0bc.8832fcac  Wed, May 24 2006 15:40:12.532

filter delay:  0.20049  0.13327  0.08244  0.06598

         0.00000  0.00000  0.00000  0.00000

filter offset: 0.087685 0.055895 0.028890 0.022753

         0.000000 0.000000 0.000000 0.000000

delay 0.06598, dispersion 0.01945

offset 0.022753

24 May 15:40:12 ntpdate[7253]: adjust time server 192.53.103.107 offset 0.022753 sec

```

```

gurke tomsky # ntpd -D 3 -u ntp:ntp

Debug1: 3 -> 3 = 3

ntpd 4.2.0a@1.1199-r Wed May 24 02:42:09 CEST 2006 (1)

Debug1: 3 -> 3 = 3

addto_syslog: ntpd 4.2.0a@1.1199-r Wed May 24 02:42:09 CEST 2006 (1)

addto_syslog: set_process_priority: Leave priority alone: priority_done is <2>

addto_syslog: precision = 1.000 usec

create_sockets(123)

addto_syslog: no IPv6 interfaces found

address_okay: listen Virtual: 1, IF name: lo, Up Flag: 1

address_okay: listen Virtual: 1, IF name: wlan0, Up Flag: 1

addto_syslog: bind() fd 4, family 2, port 123, addr 0.0.0.0, in_classd=0 flags=8 fails: Address already in use

addto_syslog: bind() fd 4, family 2, port 123, addr 127.0.0.1, in_classd=0 flags=0 fails: Address already in use

addto_syslog: bind() fd 4, family 2, port 123, addr 192.168.178.4, in_classd=0 flags=8 fails: Address already in use

create_sockets: ninterfaces=3

interface 0:  fd=-1,  bfd=-1,  name=wildcard,  flags=0x8,  scope=0

              sin=0.0.0.0  bcast=0.0.0.0,  mask=255.255.255.255

interface 1:  fd=-1,  bfd=-1,  name=lo,  flags=0x5,  scope=0

              sin=127.0.0.1  mask=255.0.0.0

interface 2:  fd=-1,  bfd=-1,  name=wlan0,  flags=0x9,  scope=0

              sin=192.168.178.4  bcast=192.168.178.255,  mask=255.255.255.0

init_io: maxactivefd 0

local_clock: time 0 clock 0.000000 offset 0.000000 freq 0.000 state 0

Debug2: 3 -> 3 = 3

getnetnum given ptbtime1.ptb.de, got 192.53.103.103

key_expire: at 0

peer_clear: at 0 assoc ID 38204 refid INIT

newpeer: 192.168.178.4->192.53.103.103 mode 3 vers 4 poll 6 10 flags 0x1 0x1 ttl 0 key 00000000

getnetnum given ptbtime2.ptb.de, got 192.53.103.104

key_expire: at 0

peer_clear: at 0 assoc ID 38205 refid INIT

newpeer: 192.168.178.4->192.53.103.104 mode 3 vers 4 poll 6 10 flags 0x1 0x1 ttl 0 key 00000000

addto_syslog: frequency initialized -100.110 PPM from /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

local_clock: time 0 clock 0.000000 offset 0.000000 freq -100.110 state 1

getnetnum given 127.0.0.1, got 127.0.0.1

getnetnum given ptbtime1.ptb.de, got 192.53.103.103

getnetnum given ptbtime2.ptb.de, got 192.53.103.104

authtrust: keyid 0000ffff life 1

report_event: system event 'event_restart' (0x01) status 'sync_alarm, sync_unspec, 1 event, event_unspec' (0xc010)

addto_syslog: select(): nfound=-1, error: Interrupted system call

        MCAST   *****sendpkt(fd=-1 dst=192.53.103.103, src=192.168.178.4, ttl=0, len=48)

addto_syslog: sendto(192.53.103.103): Bad file descriptor

transmit: at 1 192.168.178.4->192.53.103.103 mode 3

poll_update: at 1 192.53.103.103 flags 0001 poll 6 burst 0 last 1 next 65

auth_agekeys: at 1 keys 1 expired 0

timer: refresh ts 0

addto_syslog: select(): nfound=-1, error: Interrupted system call

        MCAST   *****sendpkt(fd=-1 dst=192.53.103.104, src=192.168.178.4, ttl=0, len=48)

addto_syslog: sendto(192.53.103.104): Bad file descriptor

transmit: at 2 192.168.178.4->192.53.103.104 mode 3

poll_update: at 2 192.53.103.104 flags 0001 poll 6 burst 0 last 2 next 65

addto_syslog: select(): nfound=-1, error: Interrupted system call

addto_syslog: select(): nfound=-1, error: Interrupted system call

addto_syslog: select(): nfound=-1, error: Interrupted system call

addto_syslog: ntpd exiting on signal 2

```

```

gurke tomsky # ntpq -c peer -c as -c rl

     remote           refid      st t when poll reach   delay   offset  jitter

==============================================================================

*ptbtime2.ptb.de .PPS.            1 u  113  256  363  103.589   56.958  21.950

ind assID status  conf reach auth condition  last_event cnt

===========================================================

  1  8220  9624   yes   yes  none  sys.peer   reachable  2

assID=0 status=0664 leap_none, sync_ntp, 6 events, event_peer/strat_chg,

version="ntpd 4.2.0a@1.1199-r Wed May 24 02:42:09 CEST 2006 (1)"?,

processor="i686", system="Linux/2.6.16-gentoo-r7", leap=00, stratum=2,

precision=-20, rootdelay=103.589, rootdispersion=156.935, peer=8220,

refid=192.53.103.104,

reftime=c81edec6.90ca8198  Wed, May 24 2006 15:31:50.565, poll=8,

clock=0xc81edf37.4ea619da, state=4, offset=56.958, frequency=-99.961,

noise=29.497, jitter=21.950, stability=723.918

```

soweit erstmal

tomsky

----------

## Marlo

Na also es läuft-   :Very Happy: 

----------

## -azuresky-

...joa...

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Na also es läuft-  

 

damit hab ich mich auch gerade mit abgefunden   :Very Happy: 

die debuging nachrichten durch "-D" verwirrten mich nur sehr und sind wohl auch nicht für den end-user gedacht.

die option ist jetzt wieder rausgeflogen, zumal sie ja auch den ntpd im vordergrund laufen lies.

könnte diesbezüglich höchstens mal nen bug-report bei https://ntp.isc.org/bugs/index.cgi machen - oder auch nicht (?!?)

ja er läuft:

```

gurke linux # ntpq -c peers

     remote           refid      st t when poll reach   delay   offset  jitter

==============================================================================

*ptbtime1.ptb.de .PTB.            1 u   11   64  377   44.669   10.337 117.747

+ptbtime2.ptb.de .PPS.            1 u    6   64  361   39.663    7.814   3.415

gurke log # tail -f ntp.log

May 24 17:13:10 gurke ntpd[8050]: ntpd 4.2.0a@1.1199-r Wed May 24 02:42:09 CEST 2006 (1)

May 24 17:13:10 gurke ntpd[8050]: precision = 1.000 usec

May 24 17:13:10 gurke ntpd[8050]: Listening on interface wildcard, 0.0.0.0#123

May 24 17:13:10 gurke ntpd[8050]: Listening on interface lo, 127.0.0.1#123

May 24 17:13:10 gurke ntpd[8050]: Listening on interface wlan0, 192.168.178.4#123

May 24 17:13:10 gurke ntpd[8050]: kernel time sync status 0040

May 24 17:13:10 gurke ntpd[8050]: frequency initialized -98.608 PPM from /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

May 24 17:16:21 gurke ntpd[8050]: synchronized to 192.53.103.103, stratum 1

May 24 17:17:25 gurke ntpd[8050]: kernel time sync disabled 0041

May 24 17:24:56 gurke ntpd[8050]: kernel time sync enabled 0001

```

bin mir aber sicher vorher überhaupt nix in /var/log/messages gehabt zu haben

(filterregeln für ntpd nebst logfile /var/log/ntpd.log sind jetzt neu dazugekommen)

hatte bei dem ganzen rumprobieren auch immer /etc/init.d/ntpd-client am laufen - jetzt gerade nicht.

mal sehen, ob's daran lag. nun hab ich ja eine funktionierende basis.

vielen dank dir Marlo

tomsky

----------

